# I goofed



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I screwed up yesterday. A long story.......I put a new Vortex Strike Eagle on my AR before our first blizzard of the year, late last fall. Couldn't get to the range to sight it in, no matter. We headed o Arizona for the winter where I intended to sight it in and go javenilla hunting, and teach a yote or two a lesson.
Never got around to do either because of having to return home for emergency back surgery in Feb. Didn't fire a shot from any gun over the winter.
Waited for that d angled wind to go down since we got back here, and finally got to the range yesterday. 
First problem - I brought targets but forgot my staple gun......borrowed one from another shooter.
Second problem - forgot any cartridges but my pickup is a mess and after rooting around for 15 minutes I found a handful scattered here and there on the floor, under the seats, and one or two in the rats nest of the pickup bed. I could have sworn I had all my clips full,and an extra box or two in my AR case......
Blew a few rounds at 25 yards and got it zeros in, then moved to 100 yards and found I wasn't even on paper! 
One shot at a small rock on the dirt berm showed I was shooting about a foot and a half high. 
Being short of ammo I brought down the POI and finally got on paper with only a half clip or so of shells remaining.
Every time I adjusted the scope (1/4 MOA ) the POI seemed all over the place!?! Right to left - all over the map! What the heck!? Screws, etc. Looked all tight....
I finally got my last two bullets to hit within a few inches of the bullseye, then gave up! Went home thoroughly disgusted with myself...too many brain farts...old age pauses? 
Got home and picked up the directions to the scope, checked the torque on the screws, etc. 
To my embarassment, it turns out that the Vortex Strike Eagle has ONE CLICK FOR 1/2 INCH not 1/4 inch as I had assumed!

The moral of,the story - like when I fly my plane I'd better use a checklist to be sure at least I bring at least the basics next time! And if all else read the directions - don't assume anything! Haven't seen a 1/2 MOA scope for a long time! 
And get a little better organized, Being mssy and disorganized is my lifestyle! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: I'd hate to show any of you guys my loading bench right now....
Lastly I better learn to laugh at myself a bit more! 
Now, out to the range this morning to finish sighting it in, just in case a coyote or p dog or skunk attacks!  This time Ill be sure to properly load up my shooting bag - shells, ear protection, sand bags, stapler, spotting scope, boots (its wet out there) oh yes....MY RIFLE, Yep, once I even forgot that! LOL
Or maybe go fishing instead! (Ain't it nice to be retired and face those decisions - fishing or shooting!?!h. But if I went fishing I'd probably zdiscover Id forgot my fishing rods or net 7 miles down ice! Where is that checklist!?!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have cleaned my rifle and headed out to shoot only to realize the bolt is back on the bench in my gun room. Lately I don't normally make it out shooting with everything I want along. I didn't do to bad yesterday with three different rifles, two calibers, and seven different loads. Three normal loads and four subsonic loads. 308 Winchester and 6.5 Creedmoor.

I bought one of those inexpensive Ruger Predators in 308 with a 18 inch barrel. I knew I would loose a lot of velocity with 150 gr bullets, but thought I would do OK with 180 gr bullets. Then I started looking at Hodgdon CFE223 which pushed a 200 gr about 100 fps faster than most other powders. So I reloaded some 200 Sierra and some 200 gr Hornady ELD-X. With the heavy bullets I am only loosing 70 fps. With 155 gr Lapua I loose 250 fps. So I am pushing the 200 ELD-X out of my little Ruger at 2459 fps average. I can get to 2545, but the bolt is a little sticky.

OK so I also bought a Strike Eagle. I looked through that thing once and my AR15 didn't come to mind, but what did come to mind is a short fast 308 that would be nice to carry when walking in country where large things want to taste you. I am surprised that there is 44 inches of elevation in one turn of the turrets on that Strike Eagle. Although 6X is full power I can still pound my 8 inch steel target at 750 yards. The only problem is the reticle is so thick it covers small things. With the rail on that cheap little Ruger and tactical rings on two scopes I keep switching back and fourth and am within 1/2 inch at 100 yards. More than happy with the scope and the rifle.

Hope your surgery went well HH. My wife had lower back fusion eight weeks ago.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Once I drew an antelope tag for Sioux county! Took my beautiful double set triggered Steyer Mannlicher 22-250 loaded with 70 grain Speer bullets ( they were called semi pointed back then. Dunno if they still make them now). That rifle is the best one shot antelope slayer I've ever owned.
On the way out there I nailed a coyote sunning himself at 300 yards. When I ejected the empty darned if I had a head separation, the only one Ive ever had in over 50 years of handloading.
That evening at home I removed the bolt and managed to remove the forward part of the cartridge with a stiff wire brush. The case looked fine, hick, etc. Just separated and was only once fired. My Steyer rifle is made with rear locking lugs, like the old Remington 722 and some gun writers claim it migh contribute to case expansion and separation. Ive put thousands of rounds through it and never use overly hot loads in any of my rifles......so who knows. !?! 
Back t the story. The next day I found a bunch of antelope and did a really nice belly crawl stalk, and had the whole herd dead to rights from 100 to 300 yards. I'm a bit anal when it comes to safety so once in position I went to load the gun and --- darned f I had left the bolt at home on my workshop table!!! 
The n t weekend I got all my ducks....antelope....in a row and managed to bag a big old buck.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Interesting reads. However I do not believe the Remington 722 had rear locking lugs. I believe it is the 788.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

You are absolutely correct Zogman! HHMmmm...another brain fart by yours truly!
Mixed up the 722 with the earlier 788. And I had a 788 in 6mm Rem Way back, about the early 70s. Never had any problems handloading it and I currently reload for two friends with 788's in .243, but never had a problem with those, either. I set the diie to barely touch the shoulder, maybe move it back a tiny amount so they chamber OK. Rear locking actions don't have the powerful cam action of a Mauser or other front lock up rifles to chamber a tight neck sized reload. But pushing the shoulder back much sure shortens brass life. The clips on those 788's were terrible! Cheap stamped things, like their trigger guards, but they all are tack divers in my experience. I shot a lot of stuff with that ugly duckling. Traded it for a Mohawk.

Guess Ive made every goof at one time or another over the years. A buddy and I once saw a flock of pheasants in a big round bale with a shallow drainage ditch leading almost up to it. We had to belly crawl and hands and knee crawl a hundred yards, and he was in front of me on a sort of trail through weeds. Being a stickler for safety I opened my old 101 and popped the shells out, closed it and put the safety on. When we got close we got side by side, then sat up. Oops - I forgot to reload the darned gun. Got the safety off in Time to see a bunch of roosters giving me spur/middle finger pheasant version at 20 yards and hear click click! Though looking like an idiot still was probably better then risking a load of 6's up the butt at 2 feet! He still kids me about that, but I tell him even the worst hemorrhoids would hurt less!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Oops - I forgot to reload the darned gun.


 Been there done that. When I bought my first AR15 I was being very careful. Always carried it unloaded. Walked in a half mile to call coyote, and forgot to chamber a round when I sat down. Mrs. Coyote nearly crawled in my lap and I was trying to bolt a round in. Now where did that darn bolt go?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Habitat Hugger said:


> The clips on those 788's were terrible! Cheap stamped things, like their trigger guards, but they all are tack divers in my experience.


Yup! Rumor had it the reason Remington quit making them was they were cutting into sales of the 700 which cost alot more.


----------

